# What is the incubation temperature for pigeon eggs



## Austringer

Can someone please tell me what the incubation temperature is for pigeon eggs? Also, what is a good formula for feeding newborn pigeons when they hatch? Last, if two eggs are found abandon, can one placed them along with two other eggs, for a total of four and will the parents hatch and care for four young? If not, what alternatives are there in lieu of incubation and feeding baby chicks around the clock?

Thank you.

Austringer


----------



## PigeonSitter10

it takes about 16-18 days.20 sometimes.30 once in a while.ask someone else for formula.


----------



## elvis_911

"Kaytee Exact" this is recommended by most people here.

___________________________________________________________________
Pigeon 
17days to hatch
Incubation Temperature 100F 
humidity 85-87(F.2)
Do not turn after 15th day
Humidity last 3 days 90(f.2)
Open vent more 14th day

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Im not a real expert, im sure someone will help your shortly.

Respectfully,

Elvis


----------



## elvis_911

The parents can care for four eggs but not for four sqaubs.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Austringer,

This thread provides alot of information regarding incubation time, temperature, etc:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4968)

I think four babies would be too much for a single pair of parents to feed and rear, but I'm sure others that know one way or the other for sure will be along to advise you.

Linda


----------



## Austringer

*Feeding baby Squabs*

Evils,

Thank you for the quick response. I was given fours abandon from a local city building where the owner scared off the pigeon and took the eggs. They were going to destroy the eggs, but I offered to take them. The parents were only off the eggs for not more than 3 hrs, but they were kept warm. I have them in an incubator at 100 degress. I will hoping to rasie the squabs just for the experience, but not sure if I can be feeding them around the clock to make it work. I was hoping there was an alternative to having other saragate parnets raise the sqaubs after incubation.


----------

